# Traders Psychological Profile test: Are you cut out to be a day trader?



## Timmy (18 June 2012)

Saw this a few days ago.
Read a bit of it.
Thought it was c rap and clicked away. :flush:

Was looking for entertainment so I went back and read it all.

And did the test. :sheep:

Despite passing I still think its c rap.

But, hey, good for a laugh.

*Traders Psychological Profile
20-question Market Stress Test*
http://www.marketwatch.com/Story/story/print?guid=42E6055C-B56E-11E1-B734-002128049AD6

Print a copy, mark your scores by circling either "Y" or "N" for each question, then add up your total.

Y N You've tried more than one new investment strategy this year

Y N Feel you're buying and selling funds at the wrong time

Y N Rarely open up to anybody for feedback about your losses

Y N Subscribe to two or more newsletters, feel overwhelmed

Y N Can count on one hand all the good laughs this week

Y N Have a lingering resentment about someone or something

Y N You love cable news, but need more time to trade

Y N Rarely break a sweat when exercising the past few weeks

Y N Wonder whether you bet too much on recent investments

Y N Need more than three caffeine and alcohol drinks a day

Y N Feel "something" keeps you from making more money

Y N Frequently don't trust your instincts or your strategy

Y N You've had a major family or personal loss recently

Y N Believe losses are caused by the market manipulators

Y N You're overweight and snack often on comfort food

Y N Fear your future trades may fail due to a losing streak

Y N Diet and sleep are disturbed by worries about money

Y N Your retirement portfolio's not growing fast enough

Y N No vacation in a year, and lack an active social life

Y N Nothing (or everything) interferes with making money

Now grade your Traders Psychological Profile. Add up the number of yes answers. If the total of your stressors ("yes" answers) is six or more, then at least right now day trading and market timing are probably too stressful and risky for you, making you prone to errors.


----------



## Timmy (18 June 2012)

Need a better test. Suggestions welcome. Here's some:

Print a copy, mark your scores by circling either "Y" or "N" for each question, then add up your total.

Y N You've tried more than one new car this year.

Y N Feel you're buying and selling on ebay at the wrong time.

Y N Rarely open up a book unless your on the toilet.

Y N Subscribe to two or more pr0n websites, feel overwhelmed.

Y N Can count on one hand. Only. 

Y N Have a lingering fart odour around the desk.

Y N You love new car smell, but need more time to trade.

Y N Rarely break a sweat when exercising the past few weeks/ what's exercise?

Y N Wonder whether you bet too much on recent flies crawling up the wall.

Y N Need more than three caffeine and alcohol drinks a day. Three ... three ... you're ****ing kidding, right?

Y N Feel "something" keeps spending your money (supplementary: Are you married?)

Y N Frequently don't trust your instincts or your strategy or the black helicopters.

Y N You've had a major family or personal loss recently. No, misplacing your car keys doesn't count.

Y N Believe losses are caused by the market manipulators (no change here).

Y N You're overweight and snack often on comfort food. Hey, **** you psychology dude.

Y N Fear arrest due to a streak at the MCG members bar.

Y N Diet and sleep are disturbed by worries about who's spending all your ****ing money (supplementary: Are you married?)

Y N Your retirement portfolio's not growing fast enough. WTF is a portfolio? I'm either long or short dude.

Y N No vacation in a year, and lack an active social life. Once the STD is clear I'm back to Bangkok.

Y N Nothing (or everything) interferes with making money.

Now grade your Traders Psychological Profile. Add up the number of yes answers. If the total of your stressors ("yes" answers) is six or more, congratulations you can ****ing count. Now get back to the ****ing market.


----------



## sinner (18 June 2012)

Why not the Tharp test?
http://tharptradertest.com/default.aspx?question=1

Bulkowski also has a good section on psych
http://www.thepatternsite.com/Psychology.html


----------



## blue0810 (18 June 2012)

Thank  sinner for the link.
After  theTharp test.  I’m  little more motivate as  a Planning Trader


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 June 2012)

I always fail these test. :bart:


----------



## skc (18 June 2012)

Feels like a Myer-Briggs test with some trading questions / words thrown in...


----------

